# Liquid Opodeldoc



## bearswede (May 9, 2006)

Thought this was interesting, especially to Mr. Capsoda who recently acquired an open pontiled version of the "Liquid Opodeldoc" med...


  "Opodeldoc Liquid --Best brandy 1 qt; warm it and add gum camphor 1 oz.; salammoniac and oil of wormwood, of each 1/4 oz.; oils of oraganum and rosemary, of each 1/2 oz.; when the oils are dissolved by the aid of the heat, add soft soap 6 oz."



  Ron


----------



## capsoda (May 9, 2006)

What no eye of  nute. What did it do remove warts?[&:]

 Hope they didn't drink it.[:'(]

 I love the bottle too, but I am kinda glad it is empty.


----------



## bearswede (May 9, 2006)

Hey Warren...

  Didn't you like the brandy part!!???!!


----------



## Road Dog (May 9, 2006)

All Opodeldoc Liniments had a soft soap base.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 10, 2006)

Hey Ron,

 Guess some people thought OPODELDOC was good stuff. Who needs crutches and canes? One of my favorite med bottles.

 Cliff


----------



## bearswede (May 10, 2006)

That's a beauty, Cliff...


  Ron


----------



## capsoda (May 10, 2006)

I'm sure with the brandy and soap in it you didn't have time for crutches and canes while you were running over everything and everyone on the way to the john.[&:]


----------

